# Call of duty MW 3 - Nach installation riesiger download



## Gamers_Paradise (18. Juni 2014)

HI, ich hab mir heute die DVD Version von MW 3 gekauft. Nachdem ich das spiel installiert habe versucht es aber jetzt 14,3 gb allein für den multiplayer runter zu laden oO

is das normal oder ist da ein fehler ???


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2014)

Das ist normal, da dort eine Menge an Updates dazukommt und auch neue Mappacks, auch wenn Du die Mappacks gar nicht besitzt. Hast Du denn überhaupt vor, den Multiplayermodus zu spielen? Viel los ist da AFAIK nicht mehr ^^


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Juni 2014)

Gamers_Paradise schrieb:


> HI, ich hab mir heute die DVD Version von MW 3 gekauft. Nachdem ich das spiel installiert habe versucht es aber jetzt 14,3 gb allein für den multiplayer runter zu laden oO
> 
> is das normal oder ist da ein fehler ???



Du kannst mal folgendes probieren, geh auf Start, Ausführen, da gehste auf Durchsuchen und gehts in den Steam Ordner, dort wählst du die Steam exe aus und drückst dann ok, dann steht der Pfad im Ausführen drin, dann drückste einmal leetaste und schreibst dahinter -install E(Da muss der Buchstabe deines DVD Laufwerks rein): mit Glück gehts dann, weil in wahrheit nur ca 800MB Update geladen werden, ist zwar mittlerweile schon so ne friss oder stirb lösung, aber in ca 80% der Fälle klappts.


----------



## Gamers_Paradise (19. Juni 2014)

muss ich dazu das spiel erst deinstallieren?


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Juni 2014)

Gamers_Paradise schrieb:


> muss ich dazu das spiel erst deinstallieren?



Jop, musst es ja quasi neuinstallieren


----------



## Gamers_Paradise (19. Juni 2014)

ich frage mich auch wieso mir dann immer 43 gb als installationsgröße von dvd angezeigt werden wenn ich die installation starte oO


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Manchmal sind die Angaben auch verwirrend, weil da (zu) viel einfach zusammengezählt wird. Hast Du denn ne sehr langsame Internetleitung? Wenn nein, dann würd ich es einfach runterladen lassen. Nachher lädt der trotz DVD dann immer noch ein paar GB runter, und dann wäre ein direkter Download auch nicht langsamer.


----------



## Gamers_Paradise (19. Juni 2014)

Und jetzt installiert es beide dvds irgendwie 2 mal.... also ich hab erst dvd 1 installiert, dann wollte er dvd 2 und jetzt wieder dvd 1 auf einmal obwhol er fertig ist oO


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

ich würd es wie gesagt komplett runterladen, also nur den Code aktivieren (was du ja inzwischen eh schon hast) und dann per Steam installieren ohne DVD - außer Du hast DSL unterhalb von DSL6000 ^^


----------

